# Spain Primera Liga 19-20 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 16, 2011)

19 Mar 16:00 Mallorca v Real Zaragoza  1.95 3.40 3.80 +53  
19 Mar 18:00 Barcelona v Getafe  1.12 8.50 17.00 +53  
19 Mar 20:00 Atletico Madrid v Real Madrid  5.25 4.00 1.61 +53  
20 Mar 15:00 D Coruna v Levante  2.10 3.40 3.40 +53  
20 Mar 15:00 Hercules v Osasuna  2.15 3.25 3.40 +53  
20 Mar 15:00 Malaga v Espanyol  2.15 3.30 3.30 +53  
20 Mar 15:00 Racing Santander v Real Sociedad  2.00 3.50 3.60 +53  
20 Mar 15:00 Sporting Gijon v Almeria  2.00 3.50 3.60 +53  
20 Mar 17:00 Athletic Bilbao v Villarreal  2.30 3.40 3.00 +53  
20 Mar 19:00 Valencia v Sevilla  1.95 3.50 3.70


----------



## ahmed (May 19, 2011)

Barcelona have a big task ahead of them as they watch to seal the title with a win against an inform Getafe side at home.


----------

